# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  anyone heard of kalpa pharma?

## highjason

anyone heard of this brand? is it legit?

so my supplier recently brought in this product. my friend bought and used it, saw some results and shit.

but this brand has no authentication code or anything

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> anyone heard of this brand? is it legit?
> 
> so my supplier recently brought in this product. my friend bought and used it, saw some results and shit.
> 
> but this brand has no authentication code or anything


You ask yet already have Info regarding not good results and fake codes ...


You just asked your own question. 

Glad you didn't already buy some and then ask if it's legit. 

Newb mistake 




Go with trusted sources that have been spoken of from here. 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> You ask yet already have Info regarding not good results and fake codes ...
> 
> 
> You just asked your own question. 
> 
> Glad you didn't already buy some and then ask if it's legit. 
> 
> Newb mistake 
> 
> ...


Just ANSWERED*

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## clarky.

Yes I've heard of Kalpa, i have never used it myself, what i was told it was so so. Nothing really to write home about.

----------


## Windex

> anyone heard of this brand? is it legit?
> 
> so my supplier recently brought in this product. my friend bought and used it, saw some results and shit.
> 
> but this brand has no authentication code or anything


Most UGL's don't have authentication codes, they don't really mean much.

----------

